# Chippewa Lake



## brianl90 (Jun 24, 2011)

Any news from Chippewa Lake in Medina county?


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

It's a zoo at times. Sorry, but in my opinion a 360 acre lake should not have unlimited horsepower on it. I guess it has to be that way since residents who had boats on it before the park bought it were unlimited. It would be unfair to make them change. Saw a dually truck with a monster tailer on it in the lot the other evening. There is one nice ramp but it's a bit shallow there now. Seems to be a fulltime ranger there to, which is probably a good thing. Got himself a nice boat to go with the job. Sorry, but don't know about the fishing, and Im sure that's what your looking for. Hoping the park system doesn't drop the ball on stocking maintenance. Also plenty of jetski to entertain you. Good luck.


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

go early and get off the lake by 10, when amatuer boat hour starts.... it is a zoo after that.


----------



## QUICKRELEASE (Feb 26, 2007)

infested with white perch


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

I've been there five times now, it's not as busy as some suggest, or it's that I pick the right time to go. The most trailers in the lot have been 4. The ramp is ok with shallow water very near. The lake is absolutely loaded with shad, that's the first thing I noticed. The lake lacks visual and submerged wood cover. The banks are shallow and most are sand and muck bottoms. Lily pads make up 75% of the bank lines, and the bass are used to the old flippin technique here. There are some small tapering drops but mostly it's a lake that lacks all the good stuff that make a great lake. All total, I have hooked and released 20-25 bass on those trips, which most coming from the dock areas that the locals like to protect. Overall I give this lake a c- until fall and spring come around and that my change the grade.

As far as no limit on the lake and it being 300 acres, give me your best reasons why this is REALLY a problem, cause I don't agree with that opinion.


----------



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

Two saturdays ago , i stopped by and at 3:00 there was only one parking spot left and 3trucks in the launch line. I left and came back on sunday morning and there were about 15 spaces left and i was fourth in the launch line. By noon there were two red neck yacht clubs set up on both sides of the ramp. People were swimming in the ramp area and jet skis were wake jumping everywhere. About ten boats were skiing/tubing but mainly on the north side, although several times we had tubers go between us and shore as we were casting cranks to shore. The no wake areas are being totally ignored and the ranger was overwelmed. This place could be a gold mine for the O.D.N.R in fines. We did find some good looking structure and a lot of marks and will come back after labor day to explore some more.


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

There are Zero no wake markers on the water. And to think that the public is going to obey or even know what 100 yards from shore is,is just not thinking!!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

all I can say is IT SUCKS since the county opened it up to the public.. hell i went to the portage lakes ski zone to get away from all of the a-holes that are coming to chippewa tearing up our docks and shoreline  zero common sense or respect..... but I will say most of the fishermen are showing respect.


----------



## brianl90 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

lol


----------

